# SEAFRANCE announce redundancy plan



## Richard Green (Apr 9, 2006)

Seafrance have announced a redundancy plan covering 650 members, both embarked and shoreside, of their 1,600 staff. The company is currently making a loss of 3M Euros per month, according to the papers, and racked up a loss of 20M Euros last year. In January freight revenue fell 23% relative to the same month in 2008. The company is a division of French national railways SNCF and local pols are saying that SNCF are to blame. The Unions are fighting what they see as a move toward privatisation and 'social dumping'.


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Following from the newspaper connection

WORKERS at troubled cross-Channel ferry company SeaFrance have been given an extra few days in which to try to pull together a deal to take over the company - although the present offer from the Scop [workers cooperative] is still e50 million short of vital funds. 

Yesterday the Tribunal de Commerce de Paris rejected a call from SeaFrance administrators to liquidate the company. They continued the hearing until January 3, which may give the Scop time to come up with concrete, funded plans for its future. Last year the company lost e240m. 

Workers are also trying to get the ferries back on the Dover-Calais route as they have been tied up at the quayside in Calais since the middle of November. 

A court hearing has been set for tomorrow with the main union CFDT Maritime Nord calling for the vessels to go back to work. 

SeaFrance management ordered the ferries to remain in port as the tribunal debated earlier buy-out plans from the Scop and a rival ferry consortium DFDS Seaways and LD Lines. 

It was reacting to reports that union activists were preparing to board the ships if the tribunal backed the DFDS bid. 

DFDS later withdrew its offer after facing hostility from unions, angry because more than 400 jobs would go in France. 

SeaFrance carries 3.5 million passengers a year between Dover and Calais and employs 850 staff in the UK and France. It went into administration after making €240 million losses last year. 
un quote
Hope they all get back to work


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice to see another French company going down the tubes, couldn't happen to nicer people. Hopefully their demise will improve the bottom line for the British ferry operators.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Lots of information and speculation can be found on

http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/viewforum.php?f=13


----------

